
Nudes Do Not Exist and I Don't Know Why This Startup Does Either - searchableguy
https://www.vice.com/en_ca/article/qjdx7w/these-nudes-do-not-exist-and-i-dont-know-why-this-startup-does-either
======
rbecker
> At worst, we're continuing down the seemingly-limitless path of men
> experimenting on women's bodies as startup fodder.

When men close their eyes, and imagine a nude woman, are they also
experimenting on women's bodies? Don't they realize doing so "can't solve
issues of diversity or non-consensual porn"?

